# My systems



## christmclean (Feb 13, 2012)

Main HT
HK 7550 HD
Boston Acoustics A7200 7 channel amp
B&W 6 series 7 channel
SVS PCI 20-39 PC Plus
Samsung LN52A650
Oppo BDP-83
Roku XS

2 Channel
Adcom GFA-5500 2 channel amp
Rotel RC-1070 preamp
North Star Design Model 192 DAC
Selah Audio RC-4

Aux HT
Samsung LN46B650
ZVOX Z415
Occam Audio SDX-10
TSC 250


----------



## astrallite (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice system! I loved the Harman Kardon 7550HD receiver but I had a bad ground loop hum problem and the DSP was dodgy and 4 HDMI inputs was not enough for me. But it sounded phenomenal. Any reason why you felt you needed power amps?


----------



## christmclean (Feb 13, 2012)

I purchased the amp to get rid of some of the fan noise. The main tunnel fan no longer comes on. The dsp fan still comes on. The amp has a fuller richer sound but I think the receiver has a more detailed sound.


----------

